
Mega's First Search Engine Gets Blocked - petrel
http://mashable.com/2013/01/31/mega-first-search-engine-blocked/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mashable%2Ftech+%28Mashable+%C2%BB+Tech%29
======
qued
Doesn't seem a script would be too hard to develop and implement which sends a
takedown request for every link posted on these aggregator sites. Saw another
go down the day after Mega launched and it was also a site of french origin.

